# Has anyone had a crossed eye fixed?



## 72Cosmo (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm scheduled to have eye surgury on Dec 2 to fix a crossed eye and I'm scared to death. I'm considering cancelling. Has anyone here had this surgury done? Most people have it done as a child if it needs to be done. I'm probably the oldest woman on this board. I've had surgury before so it's not that. I HATE to be put under. I have tiny veins and they always have trouble getting the IV in. I'm also scared of something going wrong.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure you'll be absoutely fine.  It's quite normal to worry about surgery and needles.  If you cancel and then later change your mind again it might take some time to reschedule.  I'm sure you won't regret it if you have the surgery.  You've come a long way to have scheduled it and it seems a pity not go go all the way.


----------



## breathless (Nov 16, 2005)

i've had tons of surgeries. i have to have more too. my right eye is still a bit lazy. i was born with my eyes practically stuck looking at my nose. now, it seems normal until i stare really hard at something. but, you'll be fine. its so fine that its same day surgery. right? yes. i wake up and they give me popsicles and sprite =]


----------



## 72Cosmo (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks so much. The doctor is a specialist in this so don't know why I'm so nervous.


----------

